# Solved: "Unable to connect" to adobe.com???



## lostnomore

For the past while, I have not been able to view adobe.com. In Firefox, I get the message "Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at www.adobe.com." When I try to use Safari or Google Chrome, no luck either. I'm frustrated with this because I also can't get any Lightroom 3 updates. I'm using a MacBook Pro running 10.7.2 with a 2.4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo processor.

Is this a preferences problem, perhaps? Any suggestions?


----------



## Headrush

If you open */Applications/Terminal* and type


Code:


nslookup www.adobe.com

what is the result?

Are you using the OS X Firewall?


----------



## lostnomore

Yes, I'm using the OS X firewall, and this is what shows up when I type the above in Terminal:

Server: 10.0.1.1
Address: 10.0.1.1#53

Non-authoritative answer:
www.adobe.com canonical name = www.wip4.adobe.com.
Name: www.wip4.adobe.com
Address: 192.150.16.64


----------



## Headrush

Can you post the results of


Code:


sudo ipfw list

The IP is being resolved properly so I suspect it must be something in the firewall rules.
(I might think in browser settings also, but since it happens across browsers, more likely firewall problem)


----------



## lostnomore

Here's the result:

65535 allow ip from any to any

By the way, what the heck was the command I entered anyhow, i.e. what does it mean??


----------



## Headrush

ipfw = ip firewall firewall (system program)

basically that commands said to list the rules the firewall is using.

If you create a new user account (you can delete it after), log into the account, and see if access to www.adobe.com is blocked in that user also. That should help determine if the issue is system wide or just user account based.

After that we can try a trace route to see where and if packets are being stopped somewhere.


----------



## lostnomore

Sorry for the delayed response. Anyhow, I logged into the Guest account that was already on my Mac and logged onto adobe.com no problem. Obviously the problem is with something in my account only.


----------



## Headrush

I'm not sure what setting would be affecting all three browsers on a single user account.

A few things you could try:

1) Turning off Firewall.

2) Going into the Network System Preference and clicking *Advanced* button for the interface you are using and see if there are any custom settings in there. (like proxies, etc)

3) If nothing else, trying removing your network interface and than re-adding it back.


----------



## tompatrick

1) Have you checked up your browsers setting?
2) Uninstall and re-install your firefox.
3) Moreoevr currently which version of firefox are you using? Try to use a lower or earlier version.
4) Check for Repair permission in Disk utiliy. If any browser file is corrupted then tool will repair it.


----------



## lostnomore

Hi, thanks for all the suggestions. I've tried all of those that apply to my situation and nothing works. I wouldn't even know what to look for in the proxy settings, for example, that might be unusual. I can't even connect to adobe.com in another account. (I created another account, and it didn't work in it although it did in the Guest account.) So I'm stumped and still can't get Lightroom updates or even view the Adobe site for anything. Great ...

EDIT: Just thought I should add that I CAN log onto help.adobe.com and forums.adobe.com.


----------



## lostnomore

For the record, here are the results of various test that I've tried in the Network Utility regarding www.adobe.com. All this is gobbeldygook to me, but it would still appear as though nothing should be preventing me from accessing this site from my computer, unless you can point something out.

*Ping*: (I selected 3 pings only)

Ping has started

PING www.wip4.adobe.com (127.0.0.1): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_seq=0 ttl=64 time=0.036 ms
64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.051 ms
64 bytes from 127.0.0.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.050 ms

--- www.wip4.adobe.com ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 3 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 0.036/0.046/0.051/0.007 ms

*Lookup*:

Lookup has started

Trying "www.adobe.com"
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 50762
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;www.adobe.com. IN ANY

;; ANSWER SECTION:
www.adobe.com. 9555 IN CNAME www.wip4.adobe.com.

Received 54 bytes from 10.0.1.1#53 in 20 ms

*Traceroute*:

Traceroute has started

traceroute to www.wip4.adobe.com (127.0.0.1), 64 hops max, 72 byte packets
1 localhost (127.0.0.1) 0.257 ms 0.207 ms 1.103 ms

*Port Scan*: (I let it run for a few minutes, and got the following...)

Port Scan has started

Port Scanning host: 127.0.0.1

Open TCP Port: 631 ipp
Open TCP Port: 8080 http-alt
Open TCP Port: 49152
Open TCP Port: 49153
Open TCP Port: 49158
Open TCP Port: 49181
Open TCP Port: 50180
Open TCP Port: 50181
Open TCP Port: 50722

*Whois server whois.internic.net*:

Whois Server Version 2.0

Domain names in the .com and .net domains can now be registered
with many different competing registrars. Go to http://www.internic.net
for detailed information.

No match for "WWW.ADOBE.COM".
>>> Last update of whois database: Fri, 30 Dec 2011 19:52:05 UTC <<<

NOTICE: The expiration date displayed in this record is the date the
registrar's sponsorship of the domain name registration in the registry is
currently set to expire. This date does not necessarily reflect the expiration
date of the domain name registrant's agreement with the sponsoring
registrar. Users may consult the sponsoring registrar's Whois database to
view the registrar's reported date of expiration for this registration.


----------



## Headrush

Are you running some type of ad blocker?

I ask because from the ping test and the trace route test you can see that www.wip4.adobe.com is resolving to the IP address of 127.0.0.1.
That address is actually your machine, not adobe.com. This is odd since earlier it appeared your machine was properly resolving the DNS name to a valid IP address for www.adobe.com

A) Can you open /Applications/Terminal and post the results of these commands


Code:


cat /etc/hosts
cat /private/etc/hosts


----------



## lostnomore

I'm not running any sort of ad blocker that I can think of. I've also tried getting onto the site with and without a firewall. Did I mention that I connect to the internet wirelessly with an Airport Extreme? Anyhow, here are the results of each command:

*cat /etc/hosts*
##
# Host Database
#
# localhost is used to configure the loopback interface
# when the system is booting. Do not change this entry.
##
127.0.0.1 localhost
255.255.255.255 broadcasthost
::1 localhost 
fe80::1%lo0 localhost
127.0.0.1 localhost
127.0.0.1 3dns.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 3dns-1.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 3dns-2.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 3dns-3.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 3dns-4.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 activate.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 activate-sea.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 activate-sjc0.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 activate.wip.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 activate.wip1.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 activate.wip2.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 activate.wip3.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 activate.wip4.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 adobe-dns.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 adobe-dns-1.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 adobe-dns-2.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 adobe-dns-3.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 adobe-dns-4.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 crl.verisign.net
127.0.0.1 ood.opsource.net
127.0.0.1 209-34-83-73.ood.opsource.net
127.0.0.1 practivate.adobe
127.0.0.1 practivate.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 practivate.adobe.newoa
127.0.0.1 practivate.adobe.ntp
127.0.0.1 practivate.adobe.ipp
127.0.0.1 ereg.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 ereg.wip.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 ereg.wip1.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 ereg.wip2.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 ereg.wip3.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 ereg.wip4.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 wip.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 wip1.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 wip2.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 wip3.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 wip4.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 www.wip.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 www.wip1.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 www.wip2.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 www.wip3.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 www.wip4.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 wwis-dubc1-vip60.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 installer.nemetschek.net
127.0.0.1 piracy.nemetschek.net
127.0.0.1 secure.nemetschek.net
127.0.0.1 obdev.at
127.0.0.1 192.150.18.108
127.0.0.1 192.150.22.40
127.0.0.1 192.150.14.69
127.0.0.1 192.150.8.118
127.0.0.1 192.150.8.100
127.0.0.1 192.150.18.101
127.0.0.1 192.168.112.207
127.0.0.1 194.224.66.48
127.0.0.1 199.7.52.190
127.0.0.1 199.7.52.190:80
127.0.0.1 209.34.83.73:43
127.0.0.1 209.34.83.73:443
127.0.0.1 hl2rcv.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 t3dns.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 tpractivate.adobe.newoa
127.0.0.1 adobeereg.com
127.0.0.1 adobe.tt.omtrdc.net
127.0.0.1 stats.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 services.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 www.services.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 na1r.services.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 www.na1r.services.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 services.acrobat.com
127.0.0.1 www.services.acrobat.com

*cat /private/etc/hosts*
##
# Host Database
#
# localhost is used to configure the loopback interface
# when the system is booting. Do not change this entry.
##
127.0.0.1 localhost
255.255.255.255 broadcasthost
::1 localhost 
fe80::1%lo0 localhost
127.0.0.1 localhost
127.0.0.1 3dns.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 3dns-1.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 3dns-2.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 3dns-3.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 3dns-4.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 activate.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 activate-sea.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 activate-sjc0.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 activate.wip.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 activate.wip1.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 activate.wip2.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 activate.wip3.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 activate.wip4.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 adobe-dns.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 adobe-dns-1.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 adobe-dns-2.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 adobe-dns-3.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 adobe-dns-4.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 crl.verisign.net
127.0.0.1 ood.opsource.net
127.0.0.1 209-34-83-73.ood.opsource.net
127.0.0.1 practivate.adobe
127.0.0.1 practivate.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 practivate.adobe.newoa
127.0.0.1 practivate.adobe.ntp
127.0.0.1 practivate.adobe.ipp
127.0.0.1 ereg.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 ereg.wip.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 ereg.wip1.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 ereg.wip2.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 ereg.wip3.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 ereg.wip4.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 wip.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 wip1.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 wip2.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 wip3.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 wip4.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 www.wip.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 www.wip1.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 www.wip2.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 www.wip3.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 www.wip4.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 wwis-dubc1-vip60.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 installer.nemetschek.net
127.0.0.1 piracy.nemetschek.net
127.0.0.1 secure.nemetschek.net
127.0.0.1 obdev.at
127.0.0.1 192.150.18.108
127.0.0.1 192.150.22.40
127.0.0.1 192.150.14.69
127.0.0.1 192.150.8.118
127.0.0.1 192.150.8.100
127.0.0.1 192.150.18.101
127.0.0.1 192.168.112.207
127.0.0.1 194.224.66.48
127.0.0.1 199.7.52.190
127.0.0.1 199.7.52.190:80
127.0.0.1 209.34.83.73:43
127.0.0.1 209.34.83.73:443
127.0.0.1 hl2rcv.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 t3dns.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 tpractivate.adobe.newoa
127.0.0.1 adobeereg.com
127.0.0.1 adobe.tt.omtrdc.net
127.0.0.1 stats.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 services.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 www.services.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 na1r.services.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 www.na1r.services.adobe.com
127.0.0.1 services.acrobat.com
127.0.0.1 www.services.acrobat.com


----------



## Headrush

You need to edit both those files to just contain:


Code:


##
# Host Database
#
# localhost is used to configure the loopback interface
# when the system is booting. Do not change this entry.
##
127.0.0.1 localhost
255.255.255.255 broadcasthost
::1 localhost 
fe80::1%lo0 localhost

and then run this in /Applications/Terminal


Code:


dscacheutil -flushcache

This should solve your problem.

The next question is what program modified those entries. Basically it looks like an adblocker blacklisted those sites.


----------



## lostnomore

Pardon my ignorance, but where are those files and how do I edit them?


----------



## Headrush

These locations aren't show in Finder by default (you still can though), but easiest just to use command terminal.

Start */Applications/Terminal* and type


Code:


sudo nano /etc/hosts

Use the arrow keys to move to the first line you want to remove.
You can than hold control + 'K' to delete a line at a time.
Make sure to leave one blank line at end.
When all those lines deleted, hit control + 'O' to save the changes and than control + 'X' to exit.

Now do the same thing with


Code:


sudo nano /private/etc/hosts


----------



## lostnomore

Awesome!!!!! I'm able to connect to Adobe now and am downloading the newest Lightroom update as we speak!!

As for what caused this problem in the first place, I have a theory. Back in October I found this cheap software site and ordered a copy of Photoshop Elements 10; they sent me a product code so they didn't have to send out the software CD, but the code didn't work and I realized I fell for what I consider a software pirating scheme.

Anyhow, I did get my money back, but for some reason since that time was not able to get to the www part of the Adobe site. So hopefully, there isn't some sort of ad blocker thing that will prevent me access in the future.


----------



## Headrush

lostnomore said:


> Awesome!!!!! I'm able to connect to Adobe now and am downloading the newest Lightroom update as we speak!!
> 
> As for what caused this problem in the first place, I have a theory. Back in October I found this cheap software site and ordered a copy of Photoshop Elements 10; they sent me a product code so they didn't have to send out the software CD, but the code didn't work and I realized I fell for what I consider a software pirating scheme.
> 
> Anyhow, I did get my money back, but for some reason since that time was not able to get to the www part of the Adobe site. So hopefully, there isn't some sort of ad blocker thing that will prevent me access in the future.


I would suggest installing a virus/spyware app (even if temporary) and doing a scan to make sure there isn't a resident program that might reset those entries in the hosts file.

Sophos has a free Mac antivirus app.


----------



## Chopin_Rock

Headrush said:


> These locations aren't show in Finder by default (you still can though), but easiest just to use command terminal.
> 
> Start */Applications/Terminal* and type
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo nano /etc/hosts
> 
> Use the arrow keys to move to the first line you want to remove.
> You can than hold control + 'K' to delete a line at a time.
> Make sure to leave one blank line at end.
> When all those lines deleted, hit control + 'O' to save the changes and than control + 'X' to exit.
> 
> Now do the same thing with
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo nano /private/etc/hosts


Hi there,

I'm having very similar issues. Your guidance has been most helpful, but once I get to the stage of "control + "X" to exit, the terminal doesn't close. So then I click the red close button, and I get this warning: "Closing this window will terminate the running processes: login, bash, sudo, nano." And since I have no other option, I close it and believe this also means I haven't saved the changes?

Any further guidance is greatly appreciated.

Jenn


----------



## Headrush

Chopin_Rock said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm having very similar issues. Your guidance has been most helpful, but once I get to the stage of "control + "X" to exit, the terminal doesn't close. So then I click the red close button, and I get this warning: "Closing this window will terminate the running processes: login, bash, sudo, nano." And since I have no other option, I close it and believe this also means I haven't saved the changes?
> 
> Any further guidance is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Jenn


The control keystrokes are used by the text editor that is running in that Terminal window. 
It does NOT close the Terminal window, that is a normal OS X application.

When you made the changes to the file in the text editor and hit control + 'O', did it say "Changes Saved" or something to that effect?

After the above, when you hit control + 'X' it will quit the text editor application that is running in that Terminal window.
The text you were editing should disappear, and you should see a command prompt waiting for more commands.

If you did these two steps right, you can now click the red window button to close the Terminal application.
If you saved the file correctly above, it shouldn't complain about a running process.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Chopin_Rock

Thank you for the quick reply.

Wish I could send you a screen shot of the Terminal!

After the control + O, there is no sign of it being saved, anywhere. And the screen does not go blank waiting for another command. 

This is the text I have just before I try to save it.

##
# Host Database
#
# localhost is used to configure the loopback interface
# when the system is booting. Do not change this entry.
##
127.0.0.1 localhost
255.255.255.255 broadcasthost
::1 localhost
fe80::1%lo0 localhost


Is this correct?
Sorry about this. I really do appreciate your assistance. 

Jenn


----------



## Headrush

Chopin_Rock said:


> Is this correct?
> Sorry about this. I really do appreciate your assistance.
> 
> Jenn


Yes.

When you hit control + 'O' you should see the following above the text that shows the available keystrokes


Code:


File Name to Write: /private/etc/hosts

At this point you need to hit the return key to accept that file name.

** or /etc/hosts if that is the file you are working on.


----------



## Chopin_Rock

Hi! 

It worked. I wasn't aware that I had to hit "return." Thank you so much for your assistance. I learned a lot and this feels incredible. I will never let my friend "do my a favour on my computer again!" That's what got me into this mess. 

Wish I could repay you!

All the best,
Jenn


----------



## Headrush

Glad to have been able to help/


----------

